# Pocket Watch Mainspring



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm after a new mainspring for a H samual pocket watch have tried Cousins and they don't list it ,I have enterred a non stocked request with them and i'm waiting for them to get back to me , just wondered if you guys could recommend anywhere else to look ?

Tia

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cousins have got back to me and they don't stock the spring i require , so if anyone knows where i can source a hole end 1.95 height .225 strength 500 long 16mm barrel diameter mainspring it would be most appreciated or any advice as to what else may fit etc , as cousins do a 1.90 x .23 x 820 x 22 TR- End which is obviously way to long but can you chop a bit off the end ?

thanks

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

andyclient said:


> Cousins have got back to me and they don't stock the spring i require , so if anyone knows where i can source a hole end 1.95 height .225 strength 500 long 16mm barrel diameter mainspring it would be most appreciated or any advice as to what else may fit etc , as cousins do a 1.90 x .23 x 820 x 22 TR- End which is obviously way to long but can you chop a bit off the end ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Andy


In answer to my own question Yes you can.

Went ahead and ordered the spring , cut approx 320mm off the end and fitted it in the spring barrel , bit tricky without a mainspring winder but do able, fired up on the first couple of winds and now running well . also treated it to a new crystal so looking rather nice

Will post pic when the drab weather allows better light.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Managed a quick pic whilst the sun was out


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done - and the watch is looking very nice indeed. I hadn't realised that some of the manufacture was in France...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done getting it going again Andy....looks great.! :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys .It's the first mainspring I have tackled so was pretty pleased how it all went , definately given me the confidence to tackle similar jobs in the future.

@ Will Fly , this is the first made in France Samuels watch i have seen to , not that i've seen loads


----------

